# Windows server Datacenter question



## tdc-adm (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi everyone. Could you tell me the main benefit of Windows server Datacenter edition (2008 or 2012)? Could I get a license for a dedicated server then install Hyper-V and install many Windows server VMs using the same license?

Thanks.


----------



## TruvisT (Jun 30, 2014)

tdc-adm said:


> Hi everyone. Could you tell me the main benefit of Windows server Datacenter edition (2008 or 2012)? Could I get a license for a dedicated server then install Hyper-V and install many Windows server VMs using the same license?
> 
> Thanks.


Win2012R2 DC will allow unlimited Server VMs while Standard only allows 2.
PS: Skip 2008. We have been rolling businesses over to 2012 and it rocks.


----------



## rmlhhd (Jul 1, 2014)

I agree with @TruvisT, skip 2008 and go straight to 2012.

Windows Server 2012 R2 DC allows unlimited (Licensed Windows Server 2012 DC) VM's


----------



## tdc-adm (Jul 2, 2014)

If I order a dedicated server with WS 2012 DC, then how can I install and active WS 2012 DC inside each VM? I never deal with this kind of setup before. If you can give me some info or tutorial link, it will be a great help. Thank you.


----------



## petris (Jul 2, 2014)

Unless you're going to be running a ton of windows vms (more than 15-20), multiple standard licenses is actually cheaper as each standard license allows for 2 guests per license.


----------



## tdc-adm (Jul 2, 2014)

I don't know about Windows Server license model. I will setup multi VMs 40+ all for my private use. I will run my .NET program so I need Windows, otherwise I order Linux as usual.


----------



## DamienSB (Oct 29, 2014)

Only do this if you plan to use windows server 2012 R2. The non-R2 version is pretty bad. The UI is hard to work with.

I've worked with hyper-v and honestly it doesn't have many benefits over vmware other than the licensing.


----------



## Enterprisevpssolutions (Oct 29, 2014)

tdc-adm said:


> If I order a dedicated server with WS 2012 DC, then how can I install and active WS 2012 DC inside each VM? I never deal with this kind of setup before. If you can give me some info or tutorial link, it will be a great help. Thank you.


Licenses it automaticly in hyper-V on the same system.


----------



## sshgroup (Nov 4, 2014)

dude don't use micosoft for virtualization use vmware or xen   microsoft is total madness


----------



## HostAg (Jan 6, 2015)

Depends on the duration of usage of that OS. If you are going to use it for your customers, I recommend using the 180 days trial period for windows server, and if he doesn't quit after 6 months, buy the license. In those 6 months the license has full features so no harm on the customers side. I think it is a better deal than to buy an array of licenses.


----------



## Kakashi (Jan 7, 2015)

If I am not mistaken one



sshgroup said:


> dude don't use micosoft for virtualization use vmware or xen   microsoft is total madness


Not sure when you tried Hyper-V but it has come a long way, especially for 2012R2.


----------



## qps (Jan 7, 2015)

HostAg said:


> Depends on the duration of usage of that OS. If you are going to use it for your customers, I recommend using the 180 days trial period for windows server, and if he doesn't quit after 6 months, buy the license. In those 6 months the license has full features so no harm on the customers side. I think it is a better deal than to buy an array of licenses.


This is not legal.  You can't sell customers a Windows VM without purchasing the appropriate license through the SPLA.


----------



## bigcat (Jan 7, 2015)

tdc-adm said:


> I don't know about Windows Server license model


Starting Win Server 2012, MS sell Client Access License(CAL) separately.

I actually just knew this fairly recently. Where I'm coming from, MS sell CAL only in pack of 5(minimum).


----------



## mikho (Jan 7, 2015)

bigcat said:


> Starting Win Server 2012, MS sell Client Access License(CAL) separately.
> 
> 
> I actually just knew this fairly recently. Where I'm coming from, MS sell CAL only in pack of 5(minimum).


Client Access License has been sold to every Server OS since MS offered it.


----------



## wlanboy (Apr 4, 2015)

tdc-adm said:


> I don't know about Windows Server license model. I will setup multi VMs 40+ all for my private use. I will run my .NET program so I need Windows, otherwise I order Linux as usual.


Depends on what you are using but sometimes Mono helps to run things on Linux.


----------



## Servers4You (Apr 4, 2015)

Windows Server 2012 R2 DataCenter is the best licence to use if you want to provide smaller virtual machine's to your customers. Everyone is correct, 2008 is becoming outdated (even though we provide the 2008 version still).

*Datacenter edition for highly-virtualized private cloud environments.*

Standard edition for non-virtualized or lightly virtualized environments.

Essentials edition for small businesses with up to 25 users running on servers with up to two processors.

Foundation edition for small businesses with up to 15 users running on single processor servers.

*Q:* What is the difference between Windows Server 2012 R2 Standard edition and Windows Server 2012 R2 Datacenter edition?

*A:* Both Standard and Datacenter editions provide the same set of features; the differentiator is the number of Virtual Operating System Environments (VOSE). A Standard edition license entitles up to two VOSEs on up to two processors (subject to the VOSE use rights outlined in the Product Use Rights document for Volume Licensing or End User License Agreement for other channels). A Datacenter edition license entitles unlimited number of VOSEs on up to two processors.


----------



## Clouvider-Dom (Apr 12, 2015)

Exactly. The biggest difference is the number of licensed VMs 

Look at this one to see the differences between editions: http://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/download/details.aspx?id=41703

Definitely recommending going for w2k12, w2k8 is already pretty old.


----------

